# Perfume used in pregnancys linked to Male Infertiltiy.



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Found this article on line:

*Warning: Image if heavily pregnant woman on link*

http://news.uk.msn.com/Article.aspx?cp-documentid=9403577

Slightly worrying!

I'll be looking out for the findings next week. I daresay it might make some newspapers then.

C~x

/links


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hmmm...........interesting thought but I'm not convinced - they say stretch mark creams are a waste of money as stretch marks are formed much deeper down than a cream can go, yet now a squirt of perfume is going to cause infertility?

I guess the question is do you take the risk when perfume is unnecesssry? But then, surely it would apply to deodrants and all sorts of other things too?

Chux xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

interesting, but have to say chux your reasoning makes sense!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I contacted some scientists in America about this back in 2007 regarding phthalates which are used in perfumes and air freshners.....



Tony said:


> Response from Dr Solomon....
> 
> Tony,
> Thanks for your email. I really appreciate hearing from you. I'm glad
> ...


My personal view is not to panic - but instead be sensible about lifestyle before, during and after pregnancy. I'm not saying the world needs to switch to 100% natural products - as we cannot guarantee natural products are 100% safe either.

Just be careful and minimize your exposure to chemicals like those found in scented products.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I stopped using scented products when I started jabbing just incase.
going to keep it up thru 2WW as well


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

kizzymouse said:


> I stopped using scented products when I started jabbing just incase.
> going to keep it up thru 2WW as well


I remember when we started out TTC'ing - we looked around for deodorants without aluminum (Holland and barret/body shop) and other natural stuff as we had heard lots of horror stories.

More recently I discovered parabens. They are scary because they are quite common, and they act like estrogens and so may be able to disrupt normal hormone functioning.

Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Ethylparaben, Butylparaben, Isobutylparaben and the combination paraben - Germaben are the ones I've heard about that need to be avoided.

The list goes on - and I don't think we could escape 100% exposure to these... not without the government/eu stepping in. And without more studies - this is not going to happen.

But as I said above...



> My personal view is not to panic - but instead be sensible about lifestyle before, during and after pregnancy. I'm not saying the world needs to switch to 100% natural products - as we cannot guarantee natural products are 100% safe either.
> 
> Just be careful and minimize your exposure to chemicals like those found in scented products.


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

will see what report says. Would hate to think I've inflicted the same problem on him that we've had


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

My little boy was born with a undescended testicle, really hope its nothing to do with this - i would feel so guilty if it is caused by something i have done. On saying that though my dh had undescended testes so i guess it could easily be a genetic thing.

Love Leanne x


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Caz

Thanks for posting this. I think I am going to try and cut out as many as possible.  Had been wondering about this since last tx as clinic says no perfumed products at EC/ET so wondered if it would make a difference afterwards.

Am off into town to try to find some deoderant that isn't harmful.  If anyone has any suggestions on brands and where to buy them I'd be grateful for the help.

Will you post the findings next week?

Cherriepie    

xxxxxx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Interesting.... But it's almost impossible to avoid all chemicals. They are everywhere!! Did this research concentrate on any chemicals or just some particular ones? I do hope they reveal a bit more when they publish the findings. 

Cherriepie, I am using Lush's Aromaco deodorant block which has mostly natural ingredients plus three "safe synthetics". I think it's the best natural deodorant in the market - I've tried GreenPeoples and Holland&Barret's crystals as well as GreenPeoples natural deodorants but I didn't find these very effective while Lush's keeps me fresh for long!!

I also using natural toothpastes and shower gels. I have not been able to find a good natural shampoo&conditioner yet. Anyone found one?

Minty


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I have to admit I'm of the same opinion as chux and Tony and would take the report with a healthy dose of scepticsm until I see the actual facts and figures for myself. Face it, in ye olde days the atristocracy would paint their faces with white powder containing lead and they didn't seem to have much trouble producing heirs...although it might explain how some of them turned out!

I did use aluminium free deoderant for a while (Biosden made it I think and I got it in Sainsbury's) when I was going through my "I'd do absolutely anything to make it work" phase but, frankly, after a busy day of running about at work it was next to useless so I chose sociability over health!

Pretty sure that there's plenty of "green" websites out there that sell paraben / artificial ingredient free toiletries. This one sells through shops too: http://www.faithinnature.co.uk/ 
You're obviously going to pay for it though. Failing that, try making your own (apparently it's not as hard as you think).

C~x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

